# ebay - favorite spot



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been rummaging around ebay to look for some locomotives and the name Favorite Spot keeps coming up. A spot check of Favorite Spot prices, the Buy Now lists seems to have them about 1/2 the price of Walthers and substantially below other internet sellers. I'm focusing on steam (with DCC & sound) so haven't compared anything else. 

I am trying to understand if I am missing something major when I compare Favorite Spot or other ebay prices to other sellers not on ebay. They have a good rating on Ebay but I'm so new that I am not sure what reliance can be put on the ebay feedback rating.
As an example 70 ton -3 truck climax $325 (includes shipping) @ Favorite Spot but same item (Bachman part number) $535 @ Walthers. It just seems like too much of a price difference.

Trying to make sure I understand Ebay and any charges I may be missing before using it. Anyone had dealings with Favorite Spot - maybe I would be getting what I paid for.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> I've been rummaging around ebay to look for some locomotives and the name Favorite Spot keeps coming up. A spot check of Favorite Spot prices, the Buy Now lists seems to have them about 1/2 the price of Walthers and substantially below other internet sellers. I'm focusing on steam (with DCC & sound) so haven't compared anything else.
> 
> I am trying to understand if I am missing something major when I compare Favorite Spot or other ebay prices to other sellers not on ebay. They have a good rating on Ebay but I'm so new that I am not sure what reliance can be put on the ebay feedback rating.
> As an example 70 ton -3 truck climax $325 (includes shipping) @ Favorite Spot but same item (Bachman part number) $535 @ Walthers. It just seems like too much of a price difference.
> ...


I have bought a bunch of O from them and never had a problem.
Sometimes when an auction is over he re-lists the same thing so don't go over board with the bid as he will most likely re -list another in the next listings.
But you stand the chance of him not listing too.

Look through his buy it now too, a lot of times the item being bid on goes over his buy it now price. I guess the others don't see the buy it now and keep on bidding.
I have seen stuff go for over $25 of his buy it now price.

Good seller in my book.:thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not delt with that seller specifically. I have used EBay allot though. Generally if the feedback is solid and backed with sever positives for a store then I am not to concerned. The other thing that I look for it that they are located in the US. Several items I have seen are out of China. They may be fine but if there is an issue good luck. Always pay with Pay Pal. They will go to bat for you if there is a problem and you have documented everything.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of items in O I buy from him are from sets that are split up. I don't know about HO items.

I got a few engines O but you get no box as it was pulled from a set, but he makes a custom box to ship them.

A lot of rolling stock I get from him you can't get unless you buy the set.

Like I said that is for O, I never bought any of his HO.

One thing he used to do is have one day sales, no reserve, I picked up some good deals from him.

He is in my favorite list too. Fairly fair on combined shipping too if I remember right. 
I have not bought anything from him or e bay in a few months now.

My credit card bill was starting to look like my mortgage so I am cooling it for a while!

Walther's, you will pay top dollar for.


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the insights and advice. I'll keep in mind to check the 'buy now' prices as well as prices outside of ebay before bidding. I may try gixen(?) and see if I can snag some bargains.

Steve


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I've noticed them on ebay for a lot of stuff I look at. Like all the others have said, check feedback and ALWAYS use paypal.....


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I have bought a number of things from the FavoriteSpot. Their shipping is a bit high, but since their prices are so low it more than makes up for it on most stuff. 

I recently bought a Santa Fe unit-B locomotive (auction - great price), a Dynamis controller (auction - practically stole this one), one piece of rolling stock (auction) and three DCC turnouts (one auction and two Buy-It-Now). I did all of this over a period of about a week. You can accumulate stuff for up to 10 days before you ask for consolidated shipping. Within 10 minutes of my email I had an invoice and I paid it the same day via PayPal. The package was in the mail 2 days later and at my house a few days after that. Everything I ordered was exactly what it was supposed to be and the combined shipping cost was very reasonable.

The one downside was that the total order (just over $250) kicked in a signature guarantee requirement. I was at work so I left a note on the door for the FedEx or UPS guy and had my neighbor sign for it. 

I will definitely do business with them again.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

all the stuff that i just picked up came from him...i paid about 50 bucks for 

3 army missile items...

a gondola, flat car with crates on it (forget the name of it)

and 7 different ez track items...some 4 packs some different degree crossing etc.

if i bought it all seperate shipping would have been about 48 bucks, but they gave me a combined rate of 17

which still is maybe a little high for what it will cost them, but not bad when you consider what some charge for shipping.

items should be here end of week or early next week.

hope that helps.


and i agree the items that were the one day auctions where a good deal...got them for at least 40% less than his buy it now prices.

some of my track i picked up for .01 which you can never go wrong with that.

just hope you dont bid against me next time i want stuff.:laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> As an example 70 ton -3 truck climax $325 (includes shipping) @ Favorite Spot but same item (Bachman part number) $535 @ Walthers. It just seems like too much of a price difference.


walthers lists MSRP price. Favspot lists street price and on the lower side at that. i bought from them before, can't say anything bad about that transaction


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*It's Real alright!*

Hey Steve, They are legitimate and have a great reputation. They usually deal in short term bidding and have quality merchandise. My Bachmann Siver Series single Dome Tankers arrived today(shipped out on Saturday from Denton Texas) paid(with S&H) $20.00 for the pair. There was some fierce bidding for some of the other Tankers, Double and Triple domed, and luckily I came out on top with these. Extremely low opening bid of .99 to start. So yeah save the Favorite Spot to your Favorites list its worth it!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did a look for the eBay user name *Favorite Spot*, no hits. Do you have a link to one of his listings?


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I did a look for the eBay user name *Favorite Spot*, no hits. Do you have a link to one of his listings?


i sent you a PM with it.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's funny, I did the same with no luck. Could you please send me their link also?

Thanks, 

Never mind found it:

"thefavoritespot" is all one word.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I didn't think of that combo in my search.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I sent a message to thefavoritespot about your kind words here, because it's good for a business to know when they are regarded by their customers. 

Greg


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

YA bought from them and even to canada the shipping was fairly quick


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I gotta watch reading threads here. I read this one here and looked
for the favorite spot on ebay and got a little carried away. Prices 
seemed good to me and I bid over a period of 3 days. I don't have
any silver series ho cars, don't even know if I will like them but I got 
18 of them coming monday. Including shipping I paid an average of
$7.87 per car. Metal wheels, knuckle couplers it didn't seem bad to me.

1 flat car no load
1 tank car
2 gondola no load
4 reefer
1 caboose
3 boxcar
6 hopper with load

Most of my other cars are older athearn blue box cars and MDC cars.
Its costing me near $4.00 per car to put metal wheels and kadees on.
How are the silver series cars?

Shipping for one car is a little high but get into their combined shipping and
it seems pretty fair. My shipping was $54 something before combined and 
$23 something with combined. I also got 1 engine so it was 23 shipping for
1 engine and 18 cars. 12 lbs and coming ups.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

mopac said:


> I gotta watch reading threads here. I read this one here and looked
> for the favorite spot on ebay and got a little carried away. Prices
> seemed good to me and I bid over a period of 3 days. I don't have
> any silver series ho cars, don't even know if I will like them but I got
> ...


Good price. If I were to go ready to run the Silver Series is one I would consider. They are nice running cars. I have three, the gondola, no load, flat, container load and a flat with pipe load. The flat with no load is a bit on the light side, common issue with flat cars that of many brands. These cars roll nicely. The couplers are not as strong as the Kadee. I have broken a few by backing to hard into them. They are not as detailed as the $30+ dollar models but I think they run just as well.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Mopac, Nice haul!! The Silver series by Bachmann are very durable cars and detail is very good. I have four Tank cars and (Knock on wood) and hopefully the Favoritespot won't jack up there initial bids because they are out of this world!:thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I have also bought items from this seller.

Never a problem!!


Jody


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the response on silver cars. Sounds good. I have heard that
about the couplers. I will just have to replace them if and when they break.
Sounds like you have to be a little easier with them. Thanks for info.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

mopac said:


> Thanks for the response on silver cars. Sounds good. I have heard that
> about the couplers. I will just have to replace them if and when they break.
> Sounds like you have to be a little easier with them. Thanks for info.


Run them till they break. On the three cars I have 50% of the couplers have been replaced to date. I find that they seen to break when coupling and I make an error like backing to fast or running them into a bumper.


----------

